# Furry Discord Server: Fandom Bunker



## Volity (May 12, 2018)

We are a community accepting everyone and anyone. We have 29 members at the time of posting.

Text Channels: Chat, Game chat, Venting, RP, User and Internet art, User and Internet Videos and Suggestions.

We have 3 active RP's that you can join!

Voice Channels: 2 General Voice, 3 for Gaming as a group and 2 Music.

Please feel free to join: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------

